# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Urban Man's Hair & Skin Care Open Downtown

## UrbanMan

*Urban Man's Hair and Skin Care* is now open downtown, OKC, and is a barber shop exclusively for men. *What's different about this barber shop? The environment... one classically trained barber, one barber's chair, and you!*  There's no gossip, competition, or drama; the focus is on quality service and you. The owner, LynDee Leffler, chose this concept because past experience shows that it works!  "Most men prefer privacy over an open salon environment. I know I do!"  

LynDee built her business in a private booth at the Waterford Salon, but when she bought the Mirage Salon and worked in an open room with four other women, she noticed that her male clients basically shut down. She also noticed that all the drama, competition, and back-biting among stylists  created an uneasy environment for her and her clients. The solution was to open The Waterford Hotel Barber Shop (in 1992) with the one-on-one concept and clients loved it!  That's not to say that some men like a lot of activity and conversation with a lot of people, but that most men truly like to relax when they have their hair cut, and especially when they get a shave. 

*Urban Man's Hair and Skin Care* offers men's haircuts, straight razor shaves, men's haircare and skin care products, waxing, and hair color for men.  Product lines include American Crew, Nioxin, and Paul Mitchell.  The shop is located downtown OKC, 211 N. Robinson Avenue, Leadership Square, 1 North Tower, Suite 260 (across from the 2nd floor conference room). Monthly specials are always found on the website. Hours are M-F, 8:00-5:00 Phone: 405-236-3700 or Email Contact@UrbanMansSalon.com Website: *Urban Man's Hair and Skin Care Enter Flash Site*

----------


## metro

Cool, I might give you guys a try next time, too bad I just got mine cut yesterday.

----------


## UrbanMan

Please do come in! Take advantage of the June Special: Haircut and Shave for $30! If you've never had a straight razor shave, you're in for a treat!

----------


## metro

I will try it out, but horrible website.

----------


## UrbanMan

Please let me know who to thank for driving so much business to my website. I have had quite a few hits in the last hour followed by emails complimenting me on the site.  Several have scheduled an appointment, which is great since I just opened! Thanks, Metro; not sure you intended to create such a stir, but thanks!

----------


## OKCMallen

> I will try it out, but horrible website.


Jeez Metro.

LynDee, were you at the Barber Salon in First National for a short period of time?

----------


## Euphoria

Hot towel shaves? And do you shave heads or just faces?


I normaly do my own head but sometimes I feel like treating myself and get a straight razor shave. It's a great way to relax.

Also, any plans to open for a few hours on Saturday morning to take advantage of the 9-5 workers?

----------


## UrbanMan

> Jeez Metro.
> 
> LynDee, were you at the Barber Salon in First National for a short period of time?


Hi, OKCMallen. Yes, I worked there for four days. I was going through a tough time and needed to pursue a solution, which meant keeping my schedule open, so I resigned.  Why do you ask?

----------


## UrbanMan

> Hot towel shaves? And do you shave heads or just faces?
> 
> 
> I normaly do my own head but sometimes I feel like treating myself and get a straight razor shave. It's a great way to relax.
> 
> Also, any plans to open for a few hours on Saturday morning to take advantage of the 9-5 workers?


Hi, Euphoria! If you look at my "horrible website" (LOL) I describe a relaxing straight razor shave with hot towels, oil and creamy lather!  And yes, I shave heads, also with steamy towels, oils and creams! Of course I follow up with after shave balm and a chilled towel to invigorate you.  I apply sunscreen afterward to protect your face, neck and head. 

I'll have to get to know you before taking an appointment on Saturday, as competitors have been calling to make fake appointments with no intention of showing up! (I KNOW!)  

Thanks for inquiring and I hope you have a great day, LynDee

----------


## john willis

I recommend this shop for its great location, relaxing environment and excellent service.  I recommend LynDee for her skills, professionalism and warm personality.  LynDee gave me the best haircut Ive ever had, and the shave was amazing!  I will be scheduling a cut and shave with her every three to four weeks. Worth every penny!

----------


## Peach fuzz

I was going to start a thread about a great barber today and just noticed this... thanks im gonna give it a shot

----------


## dismayed

This is actually a really interesting concept!

----------


## UrbanMan

Please keep in mind with your posts, that there are real people who own the businesses that are announced here.  I assure you, I passed a rigorous evaluation prior to being accepted as a business owner.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Hi, OKCMallen. Yes, I worked there for four days. I was going through a tough time and needed to pursue a solution, which meant keeping my schedule open, so I resigned.  Why do you ask?


Because you cut my hair one time; I wanted to make sure that was you!  :Smile:

----------


## UrbanMan

> Because you cut my hair; I wanted to make sure that was you!


I apologize for disappearing!  I didn't contact anyone whose hair I cut at The Barber Salon, because I felt it would be rude to recruit clientele to whom she marketed.  I respect boundaries between all barber shops downtown. I believe there is plenty of business for everyone.  Leadership Square is the perfect place for me!

----------


## OKCMallen

Just went and checked out LynDee's space in Leadership.  Definitely good for the guys' taste.  If you're downtown, go check out her space and meet her!

----------


## Euphoria

I'd be sorely tempted if I could get to know her well enough to make Saturday appointments! I find it hard to justify taking off of work early to get a haircut and shave.

Although, for any guy that hasn't had a hot towel straight razor shave I can't recommend it highly enough. It is to guys as pedicures are to women, just a way to feel pampered. Finding somebody that takes the time to do it right (and for a reasonable price) is great.

----------


## UrbanMan

> I'd be sorely tempted if I could get to know her well enough to make Saturday appointments! I find it hard to justify taking off of work early to get a haircut and shave.
> 
> Although, for any guy that hasn't had a hot towel straight razor shave I can't recommend it highly enough. It is to guys as pedicures are to women, just a way to feel pampered. Finding somebody that takes the time to do it right (and for a reasonable price) is great.


I'm sorry! I am in the shop M-F from 8-6. Leadership Square is closed on Saturday & Sunday, so the air is off, which means it's uncomfortable even with a fan.

----------


## buylow

i'm not sure that using OKCMallen as an endorsement is such a good idea for a salon...  i mean, has anyone SEEN his hair?

----------


## UrbanMan

> i'm not sure that using OKCMallen as an endorsement is such a good idea for a salon...  i mean, has anyone SEEN his hair?


Every man has his own preference in how he styles his hair and beard.  Donald Trump wears a style that his stylist probably abhors, but it's what Donald wants. Have you ever felt that you paid good money and asked for a specific hairstyle, but got another, because it was what the stylist wanted to do or was the only style they knew?  Have you ever felt rushed out?  A stylist's job is to provide each man with the style he wants.  Be happy with yourself and your personal likes and dislikes.  Communicate with your stylist and be open to discuss variations of the cut, but get what YOU want.  It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, and you'd be surprised how little others think of you anyway.

----------


## buylow

> Every man has his own preference in how he styles his hair and beard.  Donald Trump wears a style that his stylist probably abhors, but it's what Donald wants. Have you ever felt that you paid good money and asked for a specific hairstyle, but got another, because it was what the stylist wanted to do or was the only style they knew?  Have you ever felt rushed out?  A stylist's job is to provide each man with the style he wants.  Be happy with yourself and your personal likes and dislikes.  Communicate with your stylist and be open to discuss variations of the cut, but get what YOU want.  It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, and you'd be surprised how little others think of you anyway.


HOW DARE YOU!!!  Donald Trump's hair is a majestic, nay, SACRED representation of all that be achieved in hairstyling.  I cannot believe that you have compared OKCMallen's hair to that of The Donalds.

BTW, I'm totally kidding.  I've gotten my hair cut at the Barber Shop in Liberty National a few times and plan to come by your place at some point in the near future.

Congrats on the space.

----------


## UrbanMan

Dear buylow,
While I acknowledge your appreciation of "The Donald", I refuse to duplicate it...unless you own a skyscraper and have a wife who is a supermodel! That said, if you come by my place, and you have to ask "how much for The Donald" you can't afford it :-)

----------


## UrbanMan

*How I marketed Urban Man's Hair & Skin Care:*  If you received a postcard from me, and are wondering how I obtained your address... it was legal, honest, and cost the price of a directory $75. I sent a postcard to 500 attorneys in the Oklahoma Bar Association (OBA) directory who work downtown, in or near Leadership Square. I also sent postcards to landmen who work downtown and are listed in the Landman's directory. I *did not* steal a competitor's client list.

*How I survived being laid off in November 2009:*  I filed for unemployment while I looked for a job as a Training Specialist.  I claimed every penny I earned while on unemployment, which wasnt much.  I was raised that I would be paid for hard work, and that anything less than that wasnt noble.  Not wanting to be on unemployment, I put my college degree and skills as an instructional designer aside and returned to barbering.  I tried to work in salons, but the drama was too disruptive, so I needed to work alone and control my environment.  When I opened Urban Man's Hair & Skin Care, I stopped filing unemployment. I stopped before and not after I built a clientele!  I am struggling as a new business owner, and I may lose everything Ive worked for, but Im not on unemployment, and thats worth it for me.  

I hope this clears up some of the lies from haters who will stop at nothing and spare no lie to try and ruin me and my business.  I have a feeling Ill win this battle it isnt my first. Just remember that *when someone is talking bad about someone else, consider the source and what they are motivated by.*

----------


## UrbanMan

> I recommend this shop for its great location, relaxing environment and excellent service.  I recommend LynDee for her skills, professionalism and warm personality.  LynDee gave me the best haircut Ive ever had, and the shave was amazing!  I will be scheduling a cut and shave with her every three to four weeks. Worth every penny!


Thanks, John, I really appreciate your kind words and your referrals! See you soon.

----------


## UrbanMan

> Cool, I might give you guys a try next time, too bad I just got mine cut yesterday.


Metro, 
I've been looking for you! You're missing out on a peppermint head and neck massage, shampoo, haircut, hot lather/straight shave on the neck, and then rinse & style.   :Smile:

----------


## UrbanMan

SPECIALS: 
Men's Haircuts $15 in August ($20 value)!
Eyebrow waxing Free the first time ($8 value)!

 :Congrats:

----------


## metro

I'd love to try you guys out but with only open business hours it's hard to get down there while at work.

----------


## UrbanMan

I miss all of the great guys who let me cut their hair in OKC!  Kim Prowdy now owns and operates Urban Man! Kim is a wonderful sytlist and person and I hope eveyone gives her the opportunity to win their business.

----------

